# horizontale streifen nach exportieren im video



## drummer (19. August 2003)

nachdem ich meine videos im Premiere geschnitten und in einem kleineren, aber proportionalen format exportiert habe, hatte ich solche horizontalenstreifen im film... hauptsächlich bei schnellen bewegungen!

HILFE...

MfG hannes


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Hallo Drummer,

Die Probleme die du hast sind Interlacing Probleme.
Wenn Halbbilder ohne Filterung in Vollbildern angezeigt werden, kommt es zu diesem Artefakt, der auch Lattenzaun genannt wird.
Eine Lösung wäre, vor oder bei dem Exportiervorgang einen DeInterlacingFilter zu benutzen, welcher die Artefakte mindert bzw auslöscht...


----------



## drummer (19. August 2003)

klingt überzeugend...

werd ich gleich mal probieren und mich dann noch mal melden...

, Hannes


----------



## goela (19. August 2003)

Was Vincent geschrieben hat ist richtig!
Falls allerdings Deine Quellmaterial Progressiv also keine Trennung in Halbbildern vorliegt, dann würde ich mal in den Projekteinstellungen "Keine Halbbilder" einstellen und das Ganze nochmals rendern lassen. Wahrscheinlich sind dann auch Deine Streifen weg. Du kannst also auf einen DeInterlace-Filter verzichten!

N.B.: Die Streifen siehst Du nur auf dem Monitor - auf einem Fernseher nicht mehr, da der mit Halbbildern sogenanntem Interlacing arbeitet!


----------



## drummer (19. August 2003)

was ist den dann mit nem Plasmabildschirm der an nem PC hängt?!


----------



## goela (19. August 2003)

Auf Deutsch - in VirtualDub? Einfach Deinterlace oder es gibt auch einen anderen Filter der nennt sich Smart Deinterlace.

Probier aber lieber mal aus ohne Halbbilder von Premiere zu exportieren, womöglich löst dies alle Probleme!


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Ich bezweifle allerdings sehr stark, dass Drummers Kamera Progressive aufzeichnen kann...
Diese Funktion ist im Normalfall nur den SemiProfi-Profi Cameras vorbehalten.
Und eben diese Leute kennen sich eigentlich mit Halbbildern/Vollbildern aus


----------



## goela (19. August 2003)

Wer sagt denn, dass er es selber gefilmt hat? Vielleicht von einer DVD gerippt? Das Bild sieht mir nach einem Film aus - natürlich nur spekuliert!

Ist ja aber egal - mit Deiner Aussage hast Du natürlich recht!


----------



## drummer (19. August 2003)

der kandidat hat klare 699 Punkte...

der Film heißt The Fast and the Furious!

ist für eine messepräsentation und die Trailer werden in ein Powerpoint eingebunden... bin Mediengestalter und arbeite zum ersten mal richtig mit Premiere...

Das Flimmern ist jetzt übrigens weg... DANKE
Ich hoffe jetzt nur noch, dass es auf dem Plasma richtig läuft.

Falls ihr die Trailer sehn wollt, müsst ihr auf die IFA Messe nach Berlin... Harman international stand...

MfG Drummer


----------



## goela (19. August 2003)

Hab's mir doch fast gedacht! Hab den Film nähmlich erst neulich als DVD gekauft und angeschaut - das schwarze Auto kam mir gleich so bekannt vor!

Will sogar behaupten, dass es die Szene ist - so ziemlich gegen Schluss - als sie den Truck überfallen aber es misslingt!


----------



## drummer (19. August 2003)

könnt ihr mir des mit den Halbbildern vielleicht mal ausführlich erklären?

Wär super...


----------



## goela (19. August 2003)

Es gibt im Internet ne Menge Infos zu Interlace bzw. Halbildern. Such mal mit Google.

Erklärung Halbbildern, Progressiv


----------



## Vincent (19. August 2003)

Haja erklären tue ich ja immer gerne würde bei dem Thema aber einfach den Rahmen spregen.
Ich schlage vor, du gehst einmal auf Slashcam.com und schaust dir dort die ganzen gelinkten Artikel über Halb und Vollbilder an.
Wenn du das ausdruckst sind es ca 50 A4 Seiten...


----------



## drummer (19. August 2003)

da hab ich was zu lesen...danke...


----------

